# Meadow Lake Resort, Montana now available for GPR owners



## presley (May 8, 2014)

"Being an Owner at a resort managed by Grand Pacific Resorts just got better. As our family of resorts continues to grow, so does your opportunity to discover new destinations. We're proud to announce the newest addition, Meadow Lake Resort in the heart of Montana minutes from Glacier National Park. Make some time this year to unleash your inner explorer and take advantage of your opportunity as an Owner to stay at this premier resort.

Perfect for the adventurous, Meadow Lake Resort is a place to get back in-touch with the Great Outdoors. With its close proximity to Glacier National Park, Big Mountain at Whitefish, and Flathead lake you get to spend more time playing and relaxing. This resort is perfect for nature lovers and families looking for a big breath of fresh mountain air.
Cool image 	
Private Lodge Access

When you stay at Meadow Lake Resort you'll have exclusive access to two separate day lodges- a lodge on Flathead Lake during the summer, and Kintla Lodge on Whitefish Mountain for winter use. Use these special lodges to explore more of Montana's rugged beauty."

GPR owners get a discount on nightly stays through resortime on bookings made through the end of the month.  We can also start requesting it for an exchange through GPX.


----------



## buzglyd (May 8, 2014)

I heard that when I was at the TBMA conference a few days ago. 

GPR is really adding resorts. Good for us owners.


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2014)

I got a note from HGVC too, the new one in Italy is welcoming the first members (elites I assume).


----------



## bass (May 18, 2014)

I've interested in staying at Meadow Lake for quite a while.   The only thing that stopped me from confirming a unit is the $9 a day mandatory fee for activities (listed on RCI's website).   Is that per person or unit?  It looks like a very nice resort in an excellent location.  
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## LynnW (May 24, 2014)

As an owner at Meadow Lake I'm not sure how this will effect us. There was never a daily resort fee before becoming part of GPR. I have 2 weeks booked in Carlsbad for Oct and their resorts there all charge a daily fee. Is this fee charged to owners as well as exchangers?

Lynn


----------



## buzglyd (May 24, 2014)

LynnW said:


> As an owner at Meadow Lake I'm not sure how this will effect us. There was never a daily resort fee before becoming part of GPR. I have 2 weeks booked in Carlsbad for Oct and their resorts there all charge a daily fee. Is this fee charged to owners as well as exchangers?
> 
> Lynn



The fee is not charged to owners. 

When I stay at Carlsbad Inn or Seapointe, I tell them I'm an owner and they waive it.


----------



## LynnW (May 24, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> The fee is not charged to owners.
> 
> When I stay at Carlsbad Inn or Seapointe, I tell them I'm an owner and they waive it.



Thanks thats what I was hoping. We did these exchanges before Meadow Lake became part of GPR so I hope they will still waive the fee.


----------



## buzglyd (May 24, 2014)

LynnW said:


> Thanks thats what I was hoping. We did these exchanges before Meadow Lake became part of GPR so I hope they will still waive the fee.



I'm not sure what the policy is if you own at one resort and stay at another.

I own at Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn.

You can always ask I suppose.


----------



## baf99 (May 25, 2014)

I own at Carlsbad Inn and I exchanged to Hanalei Bay Resort through GPX earlier this year. They knew I was a Grand Pacific owner, but I was still charged the resort fee. I questioned it, but got nowhere. So, I think the resort fee is charged unless you own at that location, not at any GP resort.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2014)

baf99 said:


> I own at Carlsbad Inn and I exchanged to Hanalei Bay Resort through GPX earlier this year. They knew I was a Grand Pacific owner, but I was still charged the resort fee. I questioned it, but got nowhere. So, I think the resort fee is charged unless you own at that location, not at any GP resort.



Yes, you have to pay except when staying at your *home* resort.  Even using their own internal exchange program.


----------



## bass (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information about the resort fee.  Is the $9.00 resort per unit or per person?  

With much appreciation.
Nancy


----------



## LynnW (May 26, 2014)

It seems that most people are happy with GPR even with the resort fees which I really don't like. What is so good about this company and how good is there internal exchange system? 

Lynn


----------



## presley (May 26, 2014)

bass said:


> Thanks for the information about the resort fee.  Is the $9.00 resort per unit or per person?


It is per room per day.  It doesn't matter how many people are staying the room.


LynnW said:


> It seems that most people are happy with GPR even with the resort fees which I really don't like. What is so good about this company and how good is there internal exchange system?



They have really good customer service and the most comfortable beds.  There are activities every day at the busier resorts.  The locations are the best for me for where I want to go and what I want to do.  I like not having to bring any beach equipment because they have it all.  The other San Diego beach resorts aren't in the same league for service or for what they have to offer.

The only thing I like about their internal exchange system is that there is a lot of inventory for their resorts.  If you trade for same size unit or a smaller unit, it's a lot cheaper than RCI.


----------



## LynnW (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Presley

I guess you would have to remember to book your home week and then deposit with them. We never use our home week at Meadow Lake we usually book which ever week we want with RCI Points. I agree about it being cheaper. Anything is cheaper than RCI. I booked 2 weeks at a weeks resort and it cost $504 Canadian :annoyed: Have you ever used their exchange company for booking outside of GPR?

Lynn


----------



## eal (May 26, 2014)

Hi Lynn,
We own at 2 resorts that recently moved to GPR management.  I got busy and deposited both my 2014 weeks with GPX and I got consecutive weeks at Carlsbad Seapointe and Coronado Beach for Feb 2015 (we go to San Diego County every Feb). The exchange rate is soooooo much more reasonable than RCI and they have good rental weeks as well, in the $700 range. Call me a happy camper. 

Ann


----------



## presley (May 26, 2014)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Presley
> 
> I guess you would have to remember to book your home week and then deposit with them. We never use our home week at Meadow Lake we usually book which ever week we want with RCI Points. I agree about it being cheaper. Anything is cheaper than RCI. I booked 2 weeks at a weeks resort and it cost $504 Canadian :annoyed: Have you ever used their exchange company for booking outside of GPR?
> 
> Lynn



Yes, if you have RCI points attached to your week, you need to book your home week and then deposit it to GPX.  

I've only booked GPResorts in the internal exchange system.  They do get quite a few Diamond properties and once in a while some independents.  You can join the exchange company since you are a GPR owner now.  You will have full access to anything that they have.  There is no mystery trading power to deal with.   There are significant upcharges if you trade a one bedroom for a 2 bedroom, but other than that, it's been a pretty nice system.


----------



## bass (May 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information about the daily fee.   I'll know if i decide to exchange.

Nancy


----------

